# Bravia TV über PC mit dem Internet verbinden



## Smoke (4. Oktober 2011)

*Bravia TV über PC mit dem Internet verbinden*

Servuz!!!

konnte nirgends was über dieses thema finden....

habe folgendes problem: 

ich habe einen Sony Bravia TV der WLAN ready ist. D.h. man muss entweder einen ca 70 EU teuren Wlan-Stick extra für den TV kaufen oder einfach ein netzwerkkabel anschließen um die internetfunktionen des TVs zu nutzen.

Diesen spezielen stick werde ich sicher nicht kaufen... Und über kabel ist das nicht so optimal da die verlegung etwas umständlich wäre, oder 20 EU für ein Verteiler anfallen würden... 


Jedenfalls..... da ich neben dem TV meinen Wohnzimmer PC stehen habe, und der über WLAN am router hängt, dachte ich, ich kann doch den TV an den PC über kabel verbinden und über PC und wlan ans internet gehen... 

dies hat jedoch bis jetzt nicht wircklich geklappt... ist sowas eigentlich möglich? in den netwerkeigenschaften (am PC) war eine option für das gemeinsame nutzen einer internetconnection... aber das ging auch nicht. Liegt an dem crossover-kabel? oder sollte es besser ein normales kabel sein?? 

hoffe jemand hat da ne idee dazu... 

mfg
Smoke


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bravia TV über PC mit dem Internet verbinden*

Kannst in den Adaptereinstellungen deinen LAN-Port überbrücken. Das durschleifen vom Internet ist also ohne Probleme oder größeren Aufwand möglich


----------



## Smoke (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bravia TV über PC mit dem Internet verbinden*

überbrücken hatte ich auch schon versucht... da kommt aber folgende fehlermeldung:

"Sie müssen mindestens zwei LAN- oder Hochgeschwindigkeits-Internetverbindungen auswählen, die nicht für die gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung verwendet werden, um eine Netzwerkbrücke zu erstellen."


----------



## Smoke (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bravia TV über PC mit dem Internet verbinden*

so... hat sich nun erledigt.... hab mir jetzt doch fürn zwanni nen switch geholt.... weil ich meinen wohnzimmer pc jetzt auch als mediaserver nutze und "wake on lan" nicht über wlan geht


----------



## Luix (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bravia TV über PC mit dem Internet verbinden*



Smoke schrieb:


> überbrücken hatte ich auch schon versucht... da kommt aber folgende fehlermeldung:
> 
> "Sie müssen mindestens zwei LAN- oder Hochgeschwindigkeits-Internetverbindungen auswählen, die nicht für die gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung verwendet werden, um eine Netzwerkbrücke zu erstellen."



Du musst beide Verbindungen markieren, dann erst nen Rechtsklick machen und Verbindungen überbrücken auswählen


----------



## Smoke (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bravia TV über PC mit dem Internet verbinden*



Luix schrieb:


> Du musst beide Verbindungen markieren, dann erst nen Rechtsklick machen und Verbindungen überbrücken auswählen


 
jup, genau das hatte ich gemacht....(einzelne "elemente" kann man nicht verbinden...  )

 ging aber nicht....


----------

